# First ever Linatex bands



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks to Nathan and the huge box if scraps, I am able to try out linatex for the first time. They feel like a cross between tubes and flats. They are quiet like tubes and pull like tubes but they cut flat like flats.

I like it. I used a bit of suede to buffer the flat from getting crushed by the compression attachment but they are 8mm wide straight cut at about 200mm active length.

Topped off with one of my Heifer GP pouches I rubbed with petrol jelly to make soft.

More tests later but I like them.

I can't imagine bigger flats and how much pull they have.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks good !
Cheers


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

looks way better then tubes, lina is sexy


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't they make shooting backstop out of thick linatex?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

BCluxor said:


> Don't they make shooting backstop out of thick linatex?


Would that = Bounce outs?

I tried with silicon cooking tray and that caused bounce outs perhaps its different with lintex :iono:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Interested to know how you like them over time.  Get to shooting!!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

It's really nice stuff, I've been shooting it for a couple of months and really like it!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks real good..I will have to check in to that stuff later when I get shooting better~~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

For those of us metrically challenged , 200mm is just under 8 inches active (non-stretched) length What is your draw length? The specs for Linatex is that it has a high 800 percent elongation, also very durable & UV resisistant. Simple-shot's description says ideal for heavy ammo. So if you cut Linatex narrower (like you did), and also shorter than regular flat bands, perhaps more snappy performance from Linatex using lighter ammo??? I like to shoot marbles (1/2 inch) and also 3/8 inch steel. Keep us updated with your Linatex testing!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ZorroSlinger said:


> For those of us metrically challenged , 200mm is just under 8 inches active (non-stretched) length What is your draw length? The specs for Linatex is that it has a high 800 percent elongation, also very durable & UV resisistant. Simple-shot's description says ideal for heavy ammo. So if you cut Linatex _narrower_ (like you did), and also shorter than regular flat bands, perhaps more _snappy_ performance from Linatex using lighter ammo??? I like to shoot marbles (1/2 inch) and also 3/8 inch steel. Keep us updated with your Linatex testing!


That's a great idea. I was getting some hand slaps with 3/8, the largest ammo I use so I'll cut them a bit shorter and see.

I draw between 29-30"


----------

